# ipfw and dummynet for linux?



## Antti (Jun 22, 2009)

Luigi Rizzo rizzo at iet.unipi.it said:
			
		

> With Marta Carbone we have recently completed a port to Linux of
> ipfw and dummynet, and we also took the chance to put online some
> updated picobsd images for FreeBSD.
> 
> ...



http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-ipfw/2009-June/003916.html

What's your opinion about this?
Who's next? pf for Linux? iptables for FreeBSD?


----------



## phoenix (Jun 24, 2009)

Hopefully, PF gets ported to Linux.  Then there would finally be a reason to use Linux as a firewall.  The absolute worst thing about Linux, right now, is NetFilter/IPTables.

Will be interesting to see how well this works in practise.  I might test this over the summer, while school is out, to see if we can use this on our elem servers, which do double-duty as NAT boxes.  We need bandwidth shaping, and the iptables modules to do so are horrible in comparison to dummynet pipe/queues.


----------



## vivek (Jun 25, 2009)

There is noting wrong with netfilter. It works too, however syntax is bit complicated. You can try IPcop or one of those fully automated firewall distro. Having said that I personally prefer PF because of simplicity and ease of use :e


----------

